# Birdy bits - very long shot I know



## shouldbeinbed (23 Oct 2015)

I've got my old style frame Birdy Blue back in running fettle now but I need a couple of bits to be spot on. I know its a long shot but if anyone has a defunct Birdy they'd like to sell parts from or knows of a retail outlet that stocks Birdy bits(*) who could supply in a reasonable time I'd be very grateful

1. Rear mudguard - mine is still on but is cracked and a good knock will likely see it fail - Duck tape is my friend for now.

2. The wire chain tensioner, that attaches to the derailleur cage for when the bike is folded - a key part for folding or the chain comes off and I've no idea at all where mine has gone (Had the bike in bits for easier storage whilst out of action)

3. Chain tension Plan B - the newer style BB attached one that picks the chain up onto a jockey wheel off the front end.

Simpsons in Kentish town used to be my supplier but they're still relocating or have gone completely & Cycle heaven at York are struggling with R&M supplies (who doesn't by the sound of it)

thanks in advance


----------



## StuAff (23 Oct 2015)

Have you tried German dealers? When I needed Dahon parts I couldn't get hold of in the UK that worked for me. Just a thought....


----------

